# شرح مبسط لكيفيه عمل خلاطة الاسفلت



## crazycondor (27 يونيو 2010)

اول حاجه لازم نتكلم ان في 3 انواع خلاطات
اولا الخلاطه العاديه او ما يسمي بالشغل البلدي وديخلاطه غير دقيقه وعاده بستخدم في طبقه الاساس البتوميني 
التانيه وهيه الخلاطه النص اتوتمتيك ودي بتعتمد علي التغذيه بالوزن يعني المشغل بيعطي الاملا بالوزن ان الفوادير تنزل مواد بالوزن الذي يدخله المشغل وليس بالنسب ونفس الوضع للبوتمين ودي منتشره اوي في مصر 
التالته دي الخلاطه الاتو متيك ودي المشغل بيدخل النسب وهيه بتحسب وتوزن اوتمتيك ويكون فيها زي الكمبيوتر ودي سريعه جدا وادق في الشغل وخصوصا لما كون في مواد اضافه زي البوليمر 

علي العموم هو طريقة التشغيل او العمل واحده تقريبا 
الاول بيتم تغذيه الاواديس عن طريق اللودر بالمواد الاجريجيت ورمل الكساره والبودره وبعدين بيتم سحب المواد علي السير الي المحمصه لتسخين المواد وبتعتمد علي سرعة دورنها مش علي درجه الحراره الي جواها بمعني لو محتاجين نسخن المواد اكتر بيقلل المشغل من سرعة دورنها وبكده تقعد المواد اكتر فتسخن اكتر علي العموم
بعد كده بتنتقل المواد الي الفوادر اعلي الخلاطه بعد مرورها علي السرندات (مناخل بس كبيره شويه )
وتكون فتحات السرندات علي حسب الاحجام الي محتاجنها في التصميم مثلا 3\4 ،1\2 3\8 كده علي حسب التصميم وممكن تتغير يعني مش حاجه ثابته في الخلاطه عادي .
بيفصل كل حجم لوحده في الفولدر بتاعه وبعد كده بيدخل المشغل الوزن المطلوب من كل فولدر او النسب المطلوبه حسب نوع الخلاطه .
بتنزل المواد في المكسر طبعا بيكون في حاجه اسمها حساس حراره ده بيقيس درجه الحراره بتاعت المواد وبيبان في الكبينه
درجه حراره المواد 165 
وبعدين بيتم تغذيه الميكسر بالبوتمين بنفس الطريقه ويتم الخلط 
:29:


----------



## crazycondor (27 يونيو 2010)

الي محتاج حاجه او مش فاهم حاجه في المواد وطريقه تصميم الخلاطات سواء سوبر بيف او مرشال اوي اي شي في الطرق انا موجود ..................:76:


----------



## yaser abou helal (28 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم السلام عليكم 
أنا عندي مواقف سيارات بمسطح 12 ألف متر المفروض يتم السفلتة بها على طبقتين 7 سم ثم 5 سم 
مذكور في العقد أن الطبقة الولى يكون فيها حجم الحصى 3\4 بوصة و الطبقة الثانية تكون 1\2 بوصة 
لكن لم يتم تحديد نسب الخلط للمواد لتعطي التجانس المطلوب لكل طبقة 
فبرجاء أفدني عن النسب المطلوبة للحصى في الخلطة لنحصل على نتائج مقبولة 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## crazycondor (29 يونيو 2010)

yaser abou helal قال:


> أخي الكريم السلام عليكم
> أنا عندي مواقف سيارات بمسطح 12 ألف متر المفروض يتم السفلتة بها على طبقتين 7 سم ثم 5 سم
> مذكور في العقد أن الطبقة الولى يكون فيها حجم الحصى 3\4 بوصة و الطبقة الثانية تكون 1\2 بوصة
> لكن لم يتم تحديد نسب الخلط للمواد لتعطي التجانس المطلوب لكل طبقة
> ...


معني كده انك هتعمل طبقتين اول واحده اسمها bbc والتانيه bwc المهم انت الاول لازم تعمل صلاحيه للمواد بغض النظر عن الطبقتين تشوف المواد عندك مصدرها فين وتعمل اختبارات الكوالتي تيست (التدرج - لو انجلس-الامتصاص-الاوزان النوعيه-التفتت -المكافيء الرمي - نسبه الطين والمواد الناعمه-ومعامل الصدم )عشان تعرف طبعا المواد صالحه ولا لا طبعا كل حاجه ليها حدود 
لوس انجلوس لا تزيد عن 40%
الامتصاص لا يزيد عن %3
المكافي الرملي لا يقل عن 45%
التفت لا يزيد عن 10%
وبعد ما تتأكد ان المواد صالحه ده طبعا للركام والرمل والبودره نبدأ التصميم
اول شيء ابعتلي التدرج بتاع المواد الي عندك
تاني حاجه انت هتصمم مارشال ولا سوبر بيف غالبا هيكون مارشال 
ما علينا ابعتلي التدرج وانا معاااااااااك لغايه ما تصمم الخلطه


----------



## mostafa aoidat (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعتدي في تقرير على انواع الخلاطات الاسفلتية


----------



## sau106 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

مطلوب يا شباب سواء في السعودية او مصر مهندس متخصص ليكون مدير كسارة وخلاطة اسفلت ورقمي 00966500439311 مع الشكر الجزيل للموقع


----------



## شذى حشمت (23 أكتوبر 2014)

بالنسية لمواد الركام الخاصة بالخلطة الاسفلتية ما هى الاختبارات التى تجرى على الركام منفصل كل حجم على حدى و الاختبارات التى تجرى على الركام الخليط بعد عملية الخلط بالنسب المحددة و ماهى معدل اجراء تللك الاختبارات للتاكد من جودة الركام المستخدم فى الخلطة ارجو الرد للاهمية و شكرا


----------

